# When you are pulled over...then?



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

First off...I by no means want to drag up anything about the previous post that was posted and closed, but it got me thinking and I need to check what my state requires (Indiana)...I have had discussions with a couple of friends (State Troopers) about CCW and traffic stops...

In Indiana I know that you are legal to CCW while driving (unless it was a restricted area)...If I carry and it is on my person (currently it would be my snubby and it would be in my pocket) I have often thought that if I were stopped for let's say speeding, that I would not offer the info unless I thought there was a possibility of my weapon coming into view by the officer. I usually carry in my right coat pocket, if the officer was standing at my driver side window and asked for license and registration, I could easily get those out and not have a problem. If I were to carry it in another location, I would avoid at all costs to keep it in the same place as my registration. Both of my vehicles have glove box and console, I keep the gun in the console and registration in glove box...There again, not a problem...

Now if I was to be in a vehicle and the gun was in my glove box and I was pulled over, if I was asked by the officer for the registration, I would stop there and calmly say "officer I have a legal permit to CCW and I do have a weapon in my glove box and that is where my registration is. The weapon is loaded and inside. What would you like me to do?" The whole time I would stay calm and still and of course have my hands in clear view and let him/her control the situation...The last thing I would do is flip the glove box open and let the officer be surprised by the gun sitting there...I haver nothing to worry about because the gun is mine, it is legally registered and I have a valid CCW permit...

I am 42 years old and I do not make it a regular routine for speeding or doing things where I am pulled over, but I have had tickets and I have been pulled over...I have never been asked if I had a gun in the vehicle. I have never been asked if I had drugs in the vehicle...If I was, I would be honest...I have never had drugs in my car, on my person, or in my home. If I had a gun and was asked I would calmly and clearly say "yes officer, I have a weapon...I have a permit to CCW and the gun is _____" The whole time I would stay still and calm...Let them tell me how to handle it...Lying to them is never the right thing to do...

As far as if I SHOULD tell them up front and right off the bat I am not sure. if I am supposed to legally, then by all means but if it is not an issue I would think it would not be something I would volunteer...

I have been pulled over and the officer ran my license and registration and came back to the car and told me just to slow down and be careful and I was on my way...I have never had that happen while carrying, but I would not say "by the way, I am carrying a concealed hand gun"

Willy


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

not sure about your state, but in NC it is required to tell the LEO that you have a permit and you are or are not carrying.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I am going to check on that to be sure...I am not able to bring a gun (or a weapon of any kind) to work and so if I was pulled over on the way to or from work it would not be an issue...I am pretty sure in Indiana that you do not legally have to inform them...I think the biggest thing that would get you into trouble is if you did not tell them and then they saw it by surprise..Even though I am legal to carry concealed loaded gun on my person, if the officer was standing at my passenger side window and happened to get a glimpse of the butt of the gun, it would not be real good...

Willy


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I for sure would look into it, it’s better to be proactive in this case. The alternative could be that you lose your permit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't they cover this in your CCW class?

Anyway, check this site out. http://www.handgunlaw.us/ In the Off Limits section, next to each state, it lists whether you must notify the officer or not.

Personally, I think you should tell the LEO right from the start, whether required or not. To me, it just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

A very timely topic - - I just got pulled over last night. It was the first time since getting my CCW permit. Just as I was taught in the CCW class, I presented Drivers license, CCW Permit, proof of insurance and registration to the nice officer while I stayed calm and kept my hands on the steering wheel. When he saw the CCW permit he simply asked if I had the weapon on me - I replied "Yes" and that was the last mention of the gun during the next 15 minutes or so of discussion. I was pleasantly surprised at his reaction and I know for a fact that it totally depends on your attitude and the police officers attitdue. 

Just for clarification: after 15 minutes of discussion with him, an hour long discussion with my insurance company and a 45min / $130 trip to the DMV I dicsovered that Progressive Insurance received my payment 1 day late LAST JANUARY and notified the state of NC that I was an uninsured motorist. The NC DMV revoked my license plate and issued an order to retrieve my license plate!! So in effect I have been driving for a year without valid plates!! AM I LIVID?? H-E-Double-Hockey-Sticks YES!

Public Service Announcement: KEEP YOUR GLOVEBOX NEAT AND ORGANIZED! I WAS SO STRESSED OUT I HAD A HARD TIME FINDING MY PAPERWORK AMONG THE CANDYBAR WRAPPERS, OIL CHANGE RECEIPTS, iPOD CONNECTORS, ETC. FIRST ORDER OF BUSINESS TODAY - EMPTY ALL NON-PERTINENT ITEMS FROM GLOVEBOX!!


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

I was always told to get one of those things that go above the visor for your paperwork. That way if for some reason you had you gun in the glovebox you would not have to unlock and open it. You did exactly what you was told and it worked out, how much better could it get.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

will said:


> not sure about your state, but in NC it is required to tell the LEO that you have a permit and you are or are not carrying.


In Texas, you are to give the LEO your CHL along with your DL. You can voluntarily tell him you are armed or wait for him to ask. Keep both hands on the steering wheel during this discussion. Just my .02. :smt033


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that the problems that could be encountered by not being instantly forth coming about having a gun, could be a lot more hassle depending on the officer, than gambling that a question or a search and it be discovered then. I certainly would hate to have my carry permit revoked for something stupid as to not letting the officer know right away. If I were an officer on a routine stop and happened to discover without being informed I would not be a happy camper


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Well in Indiana there are no classes...you go down to your local PD and tell them you want to apply for your permit...They asked if I wanted the 4 year or lifetime...I said 4 year (short on cash at the time)...They gave me a packet to take home and fill out...I did that..Then you go to a bank and get one of the forms notorized...Then you take it to the post office and prepay postage on the packet...Then back to PD...they look it over and make sure everything is filled out...Then they fingerprint you and send your stuff off to the state...About 2 months later it came in the mail...No classes, no talking with law enforcement, no asking why I want it or anything...

You are on your own to figure all the stuff out...

Willy


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Willy D said:


> No classes, no talking with law enforcement, no asking why I want it or anything...


Wow.



Willy D said:


> You are on your own to figure all the stuff out...


That sucks. Although it was the same for me with my Florida permit (I'd call it a non-resident permit, but since they don't differentiate, I cant). All I did was send in all the necessary paperwork and money, and my permit came a little over a month later with nothing but some pamphlet about deadly force. Nothing really restricted areas, notification of LEO requirements, etc. I had to do all the research.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

That is what I need to do...The bad thing is trying to interpret everything and not be wrong about it...

Just like when I go to the range...I (or anyone) can walk up and say they want range time..it is $9.00...if you need ammo or targets or ear or eye protection, you pay for that...They never ask to look at what you are shooting..They don't know you from anyone else on the street (well now they do since I go there all the time to shoot)...

I have purchased 5 handguns in the last 11 months, from the time I said I would take it, it was not more than 20 minutes and I was out the door with it..They have you fill out the form and they call it in..get an answer and out I go...it's cool, but kinda scary I guess...

Willy


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have 2 CCW's 1 from AL and 1 from NC, I check the laws of every state I'm going to be in just to make sure, I made a mistake, I went in to Hooters in SC drinking sweet tea not thinking about it. Its legal in FL, GA, and Al, but not is SC or NC. go figure. In NC any where you might really need your weapon you cant have it. I found that http://www.handgunlaw.us/ is the best site for most of the info you need to carry and be legal. Besides looking up the state Gov laws. The use of deadly force also changes between states and its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

In Ohio not only must you inform the Officer at first contact, he will know before he even comes to your car window because it will pop up when they run your plates.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> In Ohio not only must you inform the Officer at first contact, he will know before he even comes to your car window *because it will pop up when they run your plates.*


I'm pretty sure that the same way here in NC.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> I have 2 CCW's 1 from AL and 1 from NC, I check the laws of every state I'm going to be in just to make sure, I made a mistake, I went in to Hooters in SC drinking sweet tea not thinking about it. Its legal in FL, GA, and Al, but not is SC or NC. go figure. In NC any where you might really need your weapon you cant have it. I found that http://www.handgunlaw.us/ is the best site for most of the info you need to carry and be legal. Besides looking up the state Gov laws. The use of deadly force also changes between states and its better to be safe then sorry.


Things get really interesting when you start doing research of the actual state laws. For example, in KY the definitions of a bar/liquor establishment/restaurant (aka, Hooters in the above story) differs between the CCW statute and the one that outlaws concealed carry (without the permit). When you live on/near the state border (I live in Cincinnati, go to school in Kentucky, ski in Indiana regularly, and my home is in Pennsylvania, and I have to drive through West Virginia to get there), there are dozens and dozens of minute differences between the regulations of the different states, not to mention the precedents by court cases.

Back to the original post... Something else to consider for those who live in states where officer notification is not required by law and officers don't automatically see you have a permit when they run your plate/license: Since a sizable majority (not all obviously) of patrol officers (non-political LEO's) support concealed carry to some extent, I have heard many stories of people who are let off with warnings or nothing when they present their CCW permit in a respectful way. You may want to consider alerting the officer simply for the increased chance of getting out of a ticket if you aren't required by law to do so...Just a thought


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> ...Personally, I think you should tell the LEO right from the start, whether required or not. To me, it just seems like the right thing to do.


I agree.

When I get pulled over, the first thing I do is holler out the window: "I'VE GOT A GUN!" :smt082

Actually in NM we are not required to tell, so I don't volunteer the info. If asked about a weapon or asked to exit the vehicle, I would tell the officer that I had a CCP and was carrying.

But every state had different laws, and if I was travelling and wasn't sure, I would then vounteer the info.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

*my 2 cents*

My experiences echo what Dynamik1 said. Officer: Where is it? Ok, thank you Sir. Be a very good idea to check your state laws if you are not certain. If you had to take a class as a part of your permit process this was covered. But hey, if you forgot then it's no bid deal to check it out.

My opinion, required or not, I think it's a very good idea to show your permit along with license and registration as a courtesy. If you don't and the officer goes back to the patrol car, pulls up your info, and finds out you have a CCP and didn't tell him/her about it you could be in for a variety of reactions. Police officers tend to not like surprises very much. Or, depending on the infraction, your asked to step out of the car and the officer notices it on you or during a quick pat down discovers it. Bad mojo and time to get a closer look at that pavement! Never a good idea to make a peace officer feel threatened or uneasy intentionally or otherwise. In my state it is the law to show your permit and let the officer know if you are actually carrying or not.

As an aside, because I think it applies here, concealed "Carry" permit means it must be carried concealed on your person. Locked and loaded in glove box, center console, under front seat, etc. is not authorized in certain states such as mine. Must be concealed and physically on you. I tend to think that it is a silly distinction when you are in your own vehicle but in Oregon it's the difference between no big deal and spread your legs and put your hands behind your back sir. I realize some states allow this, and I applaud them, but it's better to make sure before hand.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've got to believe that the CCW permit info must be part of the drivers license information that the LEO has access to - what leads me to believe that is that my CCW license# is the same as my drivers license #. I could be wrong, but it seems logical.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I can't believe when they run the license plate that it does come up as a CCW. I own 2 vehicles registered in my name and the wife drives one of them???? I'll have to check with my niece on that one.

I do know that when they run your drivers license that it will come up then.

In Ohio you are required to attend CCW classes and announce to the LEO that you have a CCL IF you have a weapon - other wise no announcement necessary. Me I take no chances if I am pulled over for let's say a burned out headlight I am going to announce either way in any State. Just a courtesy to the LEO's safety and mine.

Also Ohio is the same with the carrying of the weapon in the vehicle it has to be in a glovebox, enclosure, or carried on your person in a holster and of course concealed.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> I can't believe when they run the license plate that it does come up as a CCW.


Yeah, I bet youre right - the registration of the CCW doesnt necessarily tie to the license or registration of the vehicle - just to the individual. That was faulty logic on my part! Its been a long week and I am getting "castrated" by some folks on another topic LOL!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

What it may be is that when they run your license plate they automatically run the person that the plate registration comes back too. I know for a fact the PD that I work with has the info before they even approach the vehicle because the radio dispatcher always tells them vehicle comes back to xxxxx, individual has a CCW. Not sure either way now because in my CCW class the instructor told us your plate pops up as a "felony stop" flag with CCW in the notes.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> What it may be is that when they run your license plate they automatically run the person that the plate registration comes back too. I know for a fact the PD that I work with has the info before they even approach the vehicle because the radio dispatcher always tells them vehicle comes back to xxxxx, individual has a CCW. Not sure either way now because in my CCW class the instructor told us your plate pops up as a "felony stop" flag with CCW in the notes.


Thanks Buckeye good to know.:mrgreen:

Maybe we're both wrong there Dynamik1?


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Todd said:


> I'm pretty sure that the same way here in NC.


Actually it isnt. My cousin got pulled over in SC. Handed the DL and registration. When he put in the DL then it come up. The cop was very leary about giving my cousin back his stuff. In a way it was kind of funny.

I know alot of times they will just ask you if you have it on you are in the vehicle. If it is in your vehicle they will ask you to get out and either stand otuside or sit in the patrol car.

I would tell them hey I have my CCL and I have a gun here. That builds alittle trust and makes the cop alittle less tense. I know it would me.

I know alot of the cops in Henderson County. My buddy was the Commander and Chief, currently have an aunt, my step father in law in the sheriff's dept. Along with 4 buddies. My father in law is the guy over the guy over most of the detectives (cant rememberthe techincal name for it). A few friends that work with the city. And my step brother in law is a state trooper.

So when I get pulled I tell them I am not trying ot persuade you to drop a ticket. But I just wanted you to know I know so and so and I know you are doing your job. There will not be any problems on my end. But in all honesty I hope that by saying that it does get me out of one of my many, many speeding tickets.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Buckeye said:


> In Ohio not only must you inform the Officer at first contact, he will know before he even comes to your car window because it will pop up when they run your plates.


Same way in Ky.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

Buckeye is correct about Ohio.
My wife's car is registered under my name and plates are in my name. Say nothing about her. My first name (which I do not go by) is Louis commonly mistaken for Louise.
My wife was pulled over for speeding and went through all kinds of trouble because it came up that the owner was a CCW permit holder. She had not idea what they were talking about and because of her ignorance to the situation it made it very frustrating for the police and they actually searched the van with the kids in it.
Very scary for them.
I think the fact that her "dumb" or sarcastic answers when asked if she is carrying a firearms tripped them off. She now knows and is prepared to answer correctley.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

That's nice to know - I better let the wife in on it. She sure will curse me if I don't and that happens to her.


----------

